# For those who like the 1911



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

For those that like the 1911 platform or may want to do their own work on them. This is a good animation of the proper workings.

There are also many good videos about parts replacement and smithing to be found on the net regarding 1911's.

How a Handgun Works: 1911 .45 - Animagraffs


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> For those that like the 1911 platform or may want to do their own work on them. This is a good animation of the proper workings.
> 
> There are also many good videos about parts replacement and smithing to be found on the net regarding 1911's.
> 
> How a Handgun Works: 1911 .45 - Animagraffs


Excellent Schematic and Tutorial Wheels.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Good stuff right there sir!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I like them but the ones I've shot can't hit a barn at 50 yds (Springfield Armory). Not high end SA but military spec. plain parkerized. Minute of room maybe. Have tried 185 gr HP and 230 gr FMJ. Maybe the barrel bushing is sloppy?

I can hit 2-liter bottles at 75 yds with old S + W revolvers shooting single action off hand , so it's not me. 240 gr HP or SP in 44 mag. I also have used those to hunt woodchucks, flips them nicely. Would use those guns in close on deer. 45 ACP I'd want to be close enough to hit it with the gun before I'd shoot.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I like them but the ones I've shot can't hit a barn at 50 yds (Springfield Armory). Not high end SA but military spec. plain parkerized. Minute of room maybe. Have tried 185 gr HP and 230 gr FMJ. Maybe the barrel bushing is sloppy?
> 
> I can hit 2-liter bottles at 75 yds with old S + W revolvers shooting single action off hand , so it's not me. 240 gr HP or SP in 44 mag. I also have used those to hunt woodchucks, flips them nicely. Would use those guns in close on deer. 45 ACP I'd want to be close enough to hit it with the gun before I'd shoot.


I have one made in 1942 that Ive killed deer with at 75 yards and that's no exaggeration. Colt 1911A1 government US Army. Best damn handgun ever made to date. Kimbers and Springfeilds naw I'll stick with Colts


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't own any plastic pistols. In the 1980's I had to liquidate my gun collection due to a divorce. The ONLY one I kept was a Colt Government Model MkIV 70 series.
It has since been joined by a Colt Commander 80 Series, a Rock Island Armory Government Model, and a Taurus PT1911.
Oh, yeah, I like revolvers too. 2 of them are Colts as well.
Old School - if it ain't broke, why fix it.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link, wheels.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks a book mark....thanks


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the 1911, all 1911's will for the most part print tighter groups than the person shooting it is capable of doing. Who make the 1911 or the brand of 1911 doesn't really enter into the equation. They all shoot about the same. I find I get better results with the higher profile sights. As a young pup I use to do okay with the dime front sight and small rear sight blade, sadly that's not the case any more.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I love me some 1911! Hand's down my handgun of choice but I do plan to add a Glock 19 to the collection as soon as I find a Gen 4 OTD for $500. C'mon holiday sales


----------

